# Thinking Of God's Mercy On The Sabbath



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 2, 2007)

I pray the Lord would bless all here today with a glorious Lord's day and that all hearts and minds would cleave unto Christ. I rose early this morning for my daily reading and prayer and my heart was melted when I contemplated the mercy of our God upon sinners. I wondered at the mercy of God in Duet. 9:20 for Aaron and the children of Israel when Moses wrote:
Deu 9:19 For I was afraid of the anger and hot displeasure, wherewith the LORD was wroth against you to destroy you. But the LORD hearkened unto me at that time also. 
Deu 9:20 And the LORD was very angry with Aaron to have destroyed him: and I prayed for Aaron also the same time. 

and I thank God in Christ for the mercy and forgiveness to sinners through His blood. I think of the intercession that Christ has made in my behalf. I think of how I should have been destroyed long ago for my murmering and sin but the blood of the spotless Lamb of God has forever paid for my iniquity. 
I also recieved much comfort from Matthew Henry's notes on II Sam. 11 and 12 on David's fall and repentance as well as his notes on Matt. 26 on Peters public denial of the Saviour and his tear filled repentance and joyed in brother Henry's exegesis of the prodigal in Luke 15 and the mercy displayed in that passage toward repentant wayward sinners.
We truly have much to praise God for today children. I pray that God blesses all here today with a joyous sabbath day.


----------

